# Tren for bulk



## Redrum1327 (Oct 16, 2015)

If someone was gonna run tren for a bulk what mgs should it be run at ? I know I would have to up my cals but about how much should I increase them so the scale doesn't start to go down ? I've also read some people running test 600 deca 600 tren 600 don't really think that's for me but what are some opinions on that as well ?


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 16, 2015)

Da fuk is wrong with deca??  ECKSRATED is gonna be mad seeing this.


----------



## Beedeezy (Oct 16, 2015)

Just started a Test/Deca/Dbol cycle. Tried and true, why not go that route?


----------



## thqmas (Oct 16, 2015)

Let me tell you from my experience: 

I never liked the combination of tren and deca, and have some kind of phobia combining 19-nor compounds in high doses. 

I'm pretty sure that there was never scientific proof or anecdotal evidence for not combining them. Veterinary studies show that the progestagenic activity of the tren is not as high as we thought – so not combining the two because both are lacking a 19-methyl group may be bro-science altogether. This is why I call it a "phobia". Yet, I take no chances when it comes to my libido (Veterinary studies are conduct on animals - not on humans).

So the main reason I do not combine the two is that one would expect for some type of synergistic effect where the sum would be greater than each part while doing so. But the effect is in fact only additive.
More than that, I found this combo to be inferior even on the additive aspect (like the principle of diminishing marginal productivity in economics).

You will have better results just taking more tren and leaving the deca for another run.

Nothing's wrong with Deca, but why stack it with tren? I would like to hear some of the vets and what they think.

To your question:
Tren actually defy my idea about calorie/energy balance. I just eat 10% over maintenance. If after a week the scale didn't move, and there was no change in body composition to a degree that I can say I lost fat and gained muscle, I up my calories to 20% over maintenance. After a couple of weeks you will find your sweat point (which will have to be adjusted again any way latter in your cycle).
Everyone is different and there is no one pattern for everyone in aspect of nutrition, don't be anal about it (like counting 50kcal less or more just because you're on tren).

When I cut, and I want the dry look I go on low test high tren (1/4 test 3/4 tren) - never lower than TRT dosage on the test so it can be 250mg test and 750mg tren. Never had any libido problems.

When I bulk I prefer 1/2 1/2 ratio or even 2/3 test, 1/3 tren - for example 1.2g test 600mg tren.


----------



## bvs (Oct 16, 2015)

Im interested in this question also. Like does 400 tren+400 deca have worse sides than just 800tren? Also does combining the two give you a best of both worlds effect? Like the gains from tren with the joint help of deca?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 16, 2015)

I've ran both together and both separate. Both together was nothing special imo. 

Just run some deca u pussy!!!! Lol.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 16, 2015)

Test/deca/bold cyp was the best bulk ive ever ran. 

As long as you eat above your maintenance the scale will never go down gear or not...but the scale is a shtty judge


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 16, 2015)

And red the scale isn't gonna go down just because u run some tren. If anything you're gonna make lean gain if your around maintenence cals. Up the cals a little bit and watch yourself get veiny and ripped and put some mass on. 

Be careful tho I've read that tren can make your hands grow and we all know u don't need that. It'll be like stroking a pencil when u jerk off if those things get any bigger.


----------



## BadBoys (Oct 16, 2015)

Find your maintenance calorie intake by using an online calculator and to gain 1lbs a week you up it by 500 calories a day. Two pounds a week you would up it by 1000 a day.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 16, 2015)

tes 200-400
tren 300-600
dbol 30-60 or drol 50-100
EQ 400-750


thats my take on it


----------



## Redrum1327 (Oct 16, 2015)

The scale thing with me is a mind game is all , never ran tren at higher doses for any longer length of time and just curious if its good idea for bulk , everyone is different so i was just asking . im just going back and forth about my next run here shortly , have been getting my diet back in check prolly start around dec 1 just havent made up my mind on what id like to run yet .  leaning more towards test tren bold cyp , dbol just bc i dont wanna wait forever for the eq to clear is all . not sure about the orals either with the tren either . 

thanks fellas


----------



## thqmas (Oct 16, 2015)

gymrat827 said:


> tes 200-400
> tren 300-600
> dbol 30-60 or drol 50-100
> EQ 400-750
> ...



That's my favorite stack (without the dbol or the a-bombs).


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 16, 2015)

My first tren run the scale dropped about 10lbs give or take. I lost more fat than I gained muscle. The next tren run I ate even more than I normally do and gained some weight although it was only maybe 3-5lbs but it changed the way I look.


----------



## BadBoys (Oct 18, 2015)

https://youtu.be/neipMdQveXw


----------



## Magical (Oct 18, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> My first tren run the scale dropped about 10lbs give or take. I lost more fat than I gained muscle. The next tren run I ate even more than I normally do and gained some weight although it was only maybe 3-5lbs but it changed the way I look.



I had similiar results with your 2nd tren cycle. Ate maintenance and changed the way I looked with minimal movement on the scale.


----------



## goodfella (Oct 18, 2015)

I had a thread or added to a thread that was Deca/tren-e. Was great till I bumped the tren-e up to around 600 and once it started to release, was a bit to much at that dose. Tren-e 400 mg and Deca was 600 mg, was a nice blast in my opinion. Then for summer switched it up to short esters off npp and fina, with some andropen. I enjoyed the shorter esters of it a bit more cus I get less sides with fina/trne-a. 

I'm personally pretty interested and have been leaning toward what cobra presented with bold cyp and deca (maybe npp instead of the deca tho.)


----------



## BadBoys (Oct 18, 2015)

I think Eq and deca would be nice together for a winter bulk with test c or e as the base and maybe even some d Bol at the beginning


----------



## DarksideSix (Oct 18, 2015)

I've NEVER been able to lose weight on Tren.  I've been able to cut/recomp but never lose weight.  I run the same dose i would normally run......about 500-550tren and 350-400 Test.  The only difference is to eat more.


----------

